# Exo Terra 30x30x45 frogs?



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey 

What would people suggest to go in these, I have 2 which currently house a whites and 4 USA's (came with the vivs) and will soon be upgrading these guys the whites will be moving into a huge new viv with my other 5 and the usa's will be moving into the 45x45x60 I have my other USA in, the other 45x45x60 will be housing RETF's 
So soon I shall have these little vivs empty and it seems a waste I would like something to go into them (plus the fact I just want more frogs :lol2 
I was thinking reed frogs in one, I'm not really into FBT's or anything like that. I do like the amazonian milk frogs but will have to invest in another 45x45x60 for them.

Any suggestions gratefully recieved!!!!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

in a smal viv your choices are quiet limited. they would be fine for most species as babys but will need rehoming at a later stage reed frogs are probably the best option as they are small and attractive. 

have you not considered trying to breed the whites or hylas and using the tanks to raise the young.


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

I thought that my choice would be limitedhence me picking your brains :lol2:
I am considering breeding them all at some point and with the hylas taking the initiative at the moment I keep considering putting some water in for them to be natural and see what happens.
I'm trying to find info on breeding the hylas but there's not much out there, I've found a good site about breeding the whites but at the mo think they are a bit young to cope with the cycling.

I'm gonna run out of room soon I just want all the frogs I can!!!!!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Frogmad said:


> I'm gonna run out of room soon I just want all the frogs I can!!!!!


same as i am planning and building a shed to house 10-12 species all in naturalistic set ups. going to cost a bit but will be worth the money.


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

knighty said:


> same as i am planning and building a shed to house 10-12 species all in naturalistic set ups. going to cost a bit but will be worth the money.


Course it will be worth the money, my main prob is I want them where I can see them all the time, ie in the living room, I only live in a flat at the mo so I think I need to win the lottery!!!! I would have several poison arrow set ups, whites, hylas, milk frogs, retfs anything basically!!!!

I have been frog mad since I was about 8 or 9 and started collecting frog ornaments etc, now I have the real thing and love it! next step is to add frogs to my tattoos! I plan to have foot prints leading up to a retf clinbing up my leg to another one sat on a branch!!!!


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

get into spids.....you could keep some nice arboreals in that size.
I keep my 2 tree frogs in an 18x18x24 and I know anything smaller would not be nice for the jumping green things :lol2:
paul


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> get into spids.....you could keep some nice arboreals in that size.
> I keep my 2 tree frogs in an 18x18x24 and I know anything smaller would not be nice for the jumping green things :lol2:
> paul


what tree frogs have you got?

i am planning on a frog tattoo, and have a big list of frogs that i want, here is a few, could add another 5 or 6 to that easily though.....

vietnamese mossy frogs - Theloderma corticale
amazonian milk frogs - Trachycephalus resinifictrix 
spade foot toads - Atelopus spumarius "hoogmoedi"
blue posion arrow frog - Dendrobates azureus
african bullfrog - Pyxicephalus adspersus
cane toad - Bufo Marinus
golden poison frog - Phyllobates terribilis
waxy monkey frog - Phyllomedusa sauvagii
*Coronated Treefrog - Anotheca spinosa
*fringed leaf frog - Cruziohyla craspedopus 
*splendid leaf frog - Cruziohyla calcarifer 
reinwardtis flying frog - Rhacophorus reinwardtii 
wallaces flying frog - Rhacophorus nigropalmatus 

* these are proably not possible but who knows in the future :whistling2:


----------



## Marvin_Dagenham (Nov 17, 2008)

knighty said:


> what tree frogs have you got?
> 
> i am planning on a frog tattoo, and have a big list of frogs that i want, here is a few, could add another 5 or 6 to that easily though.....
> 
> ...



Isn't the golden tree frog the most poisonous creature on the planet?


----------



## treehouse (Aug 8, 2009)

*D. azureus*

Those terrariums are too small to house any adult tree frogs. I would put some overhanging plants and live moss in and go w/ your poison dart frogs. They will enjoy the shelter of the extra foliage.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Marvin_Dagenham said:


> Isn't the golden tree frog the most poisonous creature on the planet?


it is pretty deadly for its size yes.



treehouse said:


> Those terrariums are too small to house any adult tree frogs. I would put some overhanging plants and live moss in and go w/ your poison dart frogs. They will enjoy the shelter of the extra foliage.


personally i would say a ground area of only 12x12 would be too small for dart frogs.


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

knighty said:


> personally i would say a ground area of only 12x12 would be too small for dart frogs.


I was thinking the same as you knighty, When I get into the poison darts they will be in a nice big set up!!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

i think that they need a ground area of atleast 18x18 minimum


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

knighty said:


> i think that they need a ground area of atleast 18x18 minimum


They will be in a large exo 90x45x60 i think


----------

